# Boat patrols to protect area's rare coral reef



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

PORT CANAVERAL -- A coral reef system thriving in cold, dark, deep water and found nowhere else in the world has a protector now: the 65-foot C.T. Randall

http://www.news-journalonline.com/NewsJournalOnline/News/Headlines/03NewsHEAD03010804.htm


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Great read Koz,

People need to understand the delicate balance we call nature can be offset even by one reckless fisherman alone. It is about time govt officials begin to value sealife over commercial profits. Let's just hope they do something soon about the menhaden problem in the bay.

todd


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

they did some test runs of that boat up here a few months back she was in little creek marina taking fuel forever and sliiped out under the cover of night great boat hope it works


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

good article, good idea


----------

